# planning to give the house for council people



## cnu (12 Mar 2011)

Hello,

I'm planning to give my house to council people for leasing, the ongoing rent is 1000 euro, but the council is asking for 730 Euro.  I think this is very less.

Two questions: 



Are usually their quotes negotiable?  If so can you help me how do I start the negotiation, I'm very shy to ask for less [I know I shouldn't be].
Also, if anyone went thru this process, do you have any advise?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Mar 2011)

HI CNU

The council's argument is that you are guaranteed the rent for the full year and there will be no empty periods between lettings which you would have if you rented it privately. They also maintain the house. That is why there is a discount on the market rent.


----------



## MarySmyth (13 Mar 2011)

*Rental Accommodation Scheme/ Leasing*

Most Councils are inundated with enquiries and housing units for rent- so I would take whatever they are offering- I know some people with similar units who actually got different rates- i.e. due to further softening of rents. So sign up!


----------



## twofor1 (13 Mar 2011)

Apart from the reduced rent, another disadvantage is you have no say on who lives in your property, but there are a lot of advantages. 


DLRCC are currently looking to lease properties, they list the benefits as;

A guaranteed rental income paid in advance
No tenancy Management
No day to day maintenance costs
No rent collection, arrears or void periods
No advertising costs or/and tenancy fees
Exemption for second home tax
Leases for 10 to 20 years
http://www.dlrcoco.ie/aboutus/councildepartments/housing/findit/longtermleasing/

Their advertisement in the spring 2011 DLR Times also states the rent is paid quarterly in advance, and exemption from PRTB fees.

It is also worth noting, the property is leased without furniture.


----------



## Guest105 (13 Mar 2011)

twofor1 said:


> Apart from the reduced rent, another disadvantage is you have no say on who lives in your property, but there are a lot of advantages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You have to be willing to lease the house for 10 years or more before the council will look after the maintainance  and repairs on it. 
Ireland is facing into a decade or more of low growth and unless one is sure they wont need the house in that period of time, it may be worth it, however, it will not suit an awful lot of other people as the time frame is far too long.


----------



## Howitzer (13 Mar 2011)

twofor1 said:


> Apart from the reduced rent, another disadvantage is you have no say on who lives in your property, but there are a lot of advantages.
> 
> 
> DLRCC are currently looking to lease properties, they list the benefits as;
> ...


Aren't some of these schemes also not liable for the NPPR tax? Potentially a very big perk after the coming budgets.

Never did get to the bottom of why that is - beyond the obvious of those making the rules looking after themselves.


----------



## twofor1 (13 Mar 2011)

Howitzer said:


> Aren't some of these schemes also not liable for the NPPR tax? Potentially a very big perk after the coming budgets.


 
NPPR charges do not apply;

http://www.dlrcoco.ie/media/media,6112,en.pdf


----------



## Newbie! (13 Mar 2011)

If you managed to sig a 10year agreement with the council, would it help when applying to the bank for a new mortgage?


----------



## twofor1 (13 Mar 2011)

cashier said:


> You have to be willing to lease the house for 10 years or more before the council will look after the maintainance and repairs on it.
> Ireland is facing into a decade or more of low growth and unless one is sure they wont need the house in that period of time, it may be worth it, however, it will not suit an awful lot of other people as the time frame is far too long.


 

They also offer Availability Agreements which are not subject to the minimum ten year lease, but have different terms and conditions.

http://www.dlrcoco.ie/media/media,6112,en.pdf


----------



## cnu (13 Mar 2011)

Brendan Burgess, 
MarySmyth MarySmyth ,
twofor1,
cashier,
Howitzer, 
Newbie!,


Thanks for all your response.  I'm going to give it a shot n see how it turns out.

So not able to negotiate for better rent is a turn-off, which means I have to save more before I make my other plans, as such I'd be putting some cash from end on monthly basis for next ten years.

They asked me to get the BER rating Certificate.  Just googled a bit and there are many companies who r doing this, do they accept any specific company [the operator told me it doesnt matter], if that is so, could you recommend any famous BER Certing Company please?

I also propose to keep you guys informed how/whatever news I have.

Thanks again to all for taking time to answer my questions!

Regards,
Cnu


----------



## Guest105 (13 Mar 2011)

twofor1 said:


> They also offer Availability Agreements which are not subject to the minimum ten year lease, but have different terms and conditions.
> 
> http://www.dlrcoco.ie/media/media,6112,en.pdf


 
I am aware there are shorter leases available, however, while the vast majority of council tenants are great, there is also the chance some very unruly tenants could be placed in your house, the house could be destroyed and the landlord would be left with the repair bill. It was one of the reasons I decided not to go down this route.


----------



## twofor1 (13 Mar 2011)

cashier said:


> I am aware there are shorter leases available, however, while the vast majority of council tenants are great, there is also the chance some very unruly tenants could be placed in your house, the house could be destroyed and the landlord would be left with the repair bill. It was one of the reasons I decided not to go down this route.


 
Agree, did I not make this point in the first line of my first post in this thread ?


----------

